# Tom Bass Park Lake.



## rvj

*Has anybody ever fished Tom Bass Park Lake with any success? I know the lake is stocked every winter with rainbows. This deep clear water lake is supposed to hold good bass and cats.*


----------



## profishman

Used to fish there several years ago. Crappie fantastic on slip corks, cats(channels) great on shinners.
Would fish around that little island on the northwest end, and there was a couple of willow trees on the west side. The willows were good for crappie!!


----------



## jake67

what yall usin for those crappie?


----------



## rvj

*I was reading some info on the lake, and it said the lake is spring fed. this should help the oxygen levels in the heat of summer, and keep the water rather cool.*








*Lake

*_The park offers a 23 acre spring fed lake. The lake is stocked with large mouth bass, catfish and rainbow trout. Swimming and boating is not allowed._


























*Lake

*_The park offers a 23 acre spring fed lake. The lake is stocked with large mouth bass, catfish and rainbow trout. Swimming and boating is not allowed._


























*Lake

*_The park offers a 23 acre spring fed lake. The lake is stocked with large mouth bass, catfish and rainbow trout. Swimming and boating is not allowed._


----------



## AL-umineum

Guess I've been working too long......... I've got triple vision!!


Jeff


----------



## 1Rusty Hook

Never heard of this lake around here, Is it a private lake ?


----------



## AL-umineum

No. Its at Tom Bass Park (288 @ the beltway)

Jeff


Rusty Hook said:


> Never heard of this lake around here, Is it a private lake ?


----------



## rvj

*Here is some information that was shared by a fellow fisherman.*

*Chandler*
Outdoorsman 
There are some large bass in there. I saw several over 8 pounds, and i have caugh them up to 5lbs. I use to fish it all most every day three years ago. But the fishin' can get really tough there.

There is a smaller pond full of grass back in some tree in the first tom bass entrance coming from west to east on the service road of beltway. Whenever i got skunked in the big one, i went to the little one to make myself feel better.

Most of the larger fish i saw was in the spring. It might be to late to catch the beding bass there now. (I am not sure, but i am in dallas, and our a lot of out ponds seem to be switching to a post spawn pattern. And i know they spawn early in houston) So, from now to the fall fish deep. The only time you will have consisent luck shallow, is in low periods(moruning, overcast, evening). Otherwise stay deep. Spend alot of time around the islands. They make some good points. And the bass almost always suspend in the heat of the summer. There are also a few tractors and cranes that are out there. They hold alot of fish in the summer.

Good luck.

If that doesn't help you let me know. I still know alot more about the pond. Maybe i can help.


----------



## profishman

That was an O L D sand pit!!!!!! It was soooooooooooooo deep the dump trucks in the bottom, getting filled looked like toys!!!!!!!
There is SEVERAL springs!!!!!!


----------



## TroutAle87

Sorry to bring up this thread but I went running there 2 days ago. This one guy was going to his truck when i got there and he had 5 really nice size catfish in a cooler. Im going running there again to day and bringing i have a small spinning rod with me to throw a worm. I'll post some pics if i catch anything. might start a new thread.


----------



## hopn

There's crappies? This lake is right behind my house!!!!!


----------



## GeauxGet'Er

Yeah, it's around the corner for me to. I tried a couple of times and only caught LMB. Never caught crappie or catfish. Tried for rainbows a couple weeks ago and nada. Maybe I should throw my cast net. Lol


----------



## fishingcacher

One year the temperature dropped so low that the small lake froze over. When I threw my lure onto the froze water it was singing. A few days later I saw a couple of dead Tilapia.


----------



## TroutAle87




----------



## fishingcacher

The second shot looks like it is off the pier. The water levels look good.


----------



## alanmacias541

I have fished this lake numerous times and here is what I have learned:

1) catfish: fish on the side closest to the main parking lot and cast far into the middle of the lake. Premo super sticky blood will get you some nice ones.
Here is my best one also my best channel ever. I released him so he's still in there









2) largemouth bass - highly pressured very very wary...I never have caught more than 2 in an outing...they chase perch since there doesn't seem to be any shad in the lake.

Caught and released this nice one









3) trout: probably all gone now. Bass + cormorants+ fisherman= no trout left

Here's a limit:










4) sunfish/ perch never very many and never caught a crappie...by the dock is good


----------

